
#MeToo in the Monastery: Chinese Abbot’s Fall Stirs Questions on Buddhism’s Path - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/15/world/asia/metoo-china-monastery.html
======
mindgam3
"Many worry that Xuecheng’s model of a supercharged Buddhism that embraces
social trends lacks the very spirituality that drew people to the faith in the
first place. His downfall also presents a potential setback in the Chinese
government’s efforts to push Buddhism as a kind of national religion that can
win friends abroad and offer moral values at home."

